# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  سوال از رشته

## MrNobody

سلام دوستان 
رشته مهندسی فناوزی اطلاعات رشتس یا گرایش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Alir3zaa

گرایش
البته بعضی سرفصلها توی یه دانشگاه رشته هستن و توی یه دانشگاه دیگه گرایش. مثلا مهندسی پزشکی توی امیرکبیر رشته هست ولی توی شریف گرایشه

----------


## MrNobody

> گرایش
> البته بعضی سرفصلها توی یه دانشگاه رشته هستن و توی یه دانشگاه دیگه گرایش. مثلا مهندسی پزشکی توی امیرکبیر رشته هست ولی توی شریف گرایشه


الان چه دانشگاه هایی اینو به عنوان رشته قبول دارن و وضعیت گرایش بچه ها بهش چطوره ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Hooman_Hk

قدیما با نام it شناخته میشد و تو دفترچه انتخاب رشته با مهندسی کامپیوتر فرق داشت...الان تو دفترچه کلا زده مهندسی کامپیوتر و تو ارشد تازه باید گرایش رو انتخاب کنی که یکیش هم فناوری اطلاعات (it) هست

----------


## Drdre

يكي از گرايشاي مهندسي كامپيوتره  تو كارشناسي بد سه ترم كه بايد گرايش انتخاب كني  ميتوني از بين نوم افزارو سخت افزارو اي تي انتخابش كني

----------


## Ali Rezaa

زیرشاخه مهندسی کامپیوتر

----------

